# Pedders GTO Street II 20mm drop



## GM.Rich (Nov 18, 2009)

has any one used this system before http://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=GTOSTII+20MMDROP???? i am considering but wanted to soo if anyone on here has any first hand expieriance with this package. it seems like a goood package and pedders has a great reputation but nothing helps more then a first hand testimonial.
thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I am considering this same package. Did you end up installing it? If so, how did you like it? I have found nothing but great claims...like .83g stock to .94-.96 with the package.

Anyone with Street II? Please chime in!


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I did the Street 2 Package, with zero drop.

Highly recommend it. 
It made a huge difference in the car's ride, whether straight line, or cornering.
Much less nose lift/dive under throttle/braking. When you get alignment done afterwards, ask for at least -0.5 degrees of front camber.... really improves turn-in.


I don't have logger data on performance... just seat of the pants data from Autocross. It was like driving 2 completely different cars (before/after).


Be prepared for more driveline noise... the differential clunking noises got quite a bit louder with the more solid rear subframe bushings.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 along with BobS. Had this system for 3 years now. Street II zero drop, and I autox, road race and street drive my car.


----------



## ryanosu00 (Nov 28, 2011)

Did you guys install this yourself, or pay to have it installed? If so, how much to have it installed?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a mongrel suspension with Super Pro, Lovells, Koni, Pedders, Energy, Hotchkis and Harrop. I shopped and waited for the best deals. It made a huge difference and I did absolutely everything on the car for a lot less. I also did it all on my back on the garage floor and some things had to get figured out but I didn't consider it a huge deal just time consuming. It doesn't have to be done all at the same time so you can take your time.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I had it installed via my local dealer which has the "cradle alignment" tools, and has technicians who've worked on dozens of GTOs. I don't mind working on the car -- but this was above my skill level.

I purchased the kit of parts from Pedders... and I think it was about $850 installation from the dealer, including the 4 wheel alignment.


----------



## ryanosu00 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, was looking for a ballpark figure to get installed...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The front "alignment tool" can be made fairly easily. It's just a pointer and the skill level for bushings is pretty low.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

The Pedders Street II is an awesome kit for aggressive street. the 20mm drop coils are my favorite coils for sure. 

mike
dms


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

does it stop hopping?


----------

